# Blade Show



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2016)

Had a great time great time at the show, shopping for material and visiting with friends. Got a bunch of freebys, T-shirts and other goodies. Spent to much money on damascus steel, exotic skins for inlay, Bunch of Decent iron wood & ebony and a couple of real unusual curly dyed oak knife blocks, even found a decently piece of oosik for less than $50. Found a real deal on some good Sambar Stag tapers and paid dearly for some really nice Mareno Sheep horn scales. My Takefu Steel friends, the Kono's, were there. Donna had made a quilt to give to Michero and his wife. Michero was really thrilled. We picked a gallon of of blue berries for them before we left home. This was a real treat for them and they had eaten them all before we left for home. Wished I had brought more! Chairperson Michetsugu's wife Kemiko hand carried a Geisha doll in a glass case for Donna all the way from Japan and she and Donna took off shopping at the malls near by Saturday. I had a good visit with knife maker friends from around the world and even bought a small billet of s/s damascus from a Russian. All in all it was great show, although I spent all the $$$$$ I took with me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 5, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it Robert.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 5, 2016)

Glad I had a family reunion and a wedding to go to or I would be broke also


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 5, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing what you will make with all you bought. Glad you had a good show and visit with your Japanese friends.

Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2016)

Foot Patrol said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you will make with all you bought. Glad you had a good show and visit with your Japanese friends.
> 
> Scott


I'm like a kid with a new toy, can't wait to play with it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 5, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Glad I had a family reunion and a wedding to go to or I would be broke also


Yes you wood!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 5, 2016)

Now we will want to see all of your new upcoming creations! Congrats on the great show! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds like a blast Robert. Glad you had a good time. I really need to make it to the next one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 6, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Sounds like a blast Robert. Glad you had a good time. I really need to make it to the next one.


You won't regret it if you like knives!


----------

